# طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان



## marmora jesus (20 مارس 2011)

*سميرة طعنت ثلاث طعنات بالسكينة اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*



[YOUTUBE]T9eJv9N3do8[/YOUTUBE]




إبرآم لويس ، الأقباط الأحرار

طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان لرفضها ممارسة الرزيلة مع صاحب مكتبة يدعي احمد عبد المحسن


ابونا روفائيل ميخائيل كاهن كنيسة الملاك بالمعصرة احد شهود العيان يصرح لموقع الاقباط الاحرار أنه فى تمام الساعة السابعة ونصف واثناء تواجده بجوار مستشفي حلوان العام شاهد تجمعات من الشباب، و بسؤال الشباب قالو ان فتاة مسيحية تدعي سميرة متي اندراوس تبلغ من العمر 26 سنة طُعنت ثلاث طعنات تحت الثدي الشمال وقد فارقت الحياة , وأن من قام بطعنها شخص يدعي احمد عبد المحسن صاحب مكتبة كانت تعمل معه منذ فترة وحاول ان يقيم علاقة معها اكثر من مرة وهي ترفض وتم اعلام كاهن الكنيسة ابونا كراس عبدالله كاهن الكنيسة وتم تقديم اكثر من بلاغ فى مراكز الشرطة وامن الدولة, الجدير بالذكر انه تم القاء القبض على الشاب وجارى التحقيق معه
استمع الى تسجيل صوتي للأقباط الأحرار مع ابونا روفائيل من امام المستشفي 

​


----------



## عمادفايز (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: سميرة طعنت ثلاث طعنات بالسكينة اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

*دلوقتى يطلع مختل عقليا كالعادة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: سميرة طعنت ثلاث طعنات بالسكينة اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

دي تعتبر شهيدة طبعا 
تعتبر زى يوسف الصديق بالظبط


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2011)

*طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

إبرآم لويس ، الأقباط الأحرار
طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان لرفضها ممارسة الرزيلة مع صاحب مكتبة يدعي احمد عبد المحسن


ابونا روفائيل ميخائيل كاهن كنيسة الملاك بالمعصرة احد شهود العيان يصرح لموقع الاقباط الاحرار أنه فى تمام الساعة السابعة ونصف واثناء تواجده بجوار مستشفي حلوان العام شاهد تجمعات من الشباب، و بسؤال الشباب قالو ان فتاة مسيحية تدعي سميرة متي اندراوس تبلغ من العمر 26 سنة طُعنت ثلاث طعنات تحت الثدي الشمال وقد فارقت الحياة , وأن من قام بطعنها شخص يدعي احمد عبد المحسن صاحب مكتبة كانت تعمل معه منذ فترة وحاول ان يقيم علاقة معها اكثر من مرة وهي ترفض وتم اعلام كاهن الكنيسة ابونا كراس عبدالله كاهن الكنيسة وتم تقديم اكثر من بلاغ فى مراكز الشرطة وامن الدولة, الجدير بالذكر انه تم القاء القبض على الشاب وجارى التحقيق معه
استمع الى تسجيل صوتي للأقباط الأحرار مع ابونا روفائيل من امام المستشفي 



[YOUTUBE]T9eJv9N3do8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


http://www.freecopts.net/forum/showthread.php?p=171369#post171369​


----------



## thunder (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

*طيب ليه ما تركت الشغل من اول يوم احست ان الوضع مش طبيعي*

*امركم غريب بالفعل*

*الرحمة لها*​


----------



## bilseka (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

سفر المزامير 103: 6
 اَلرَّبُّ مُجْرِي الْعَدْلِ وَالْقَضَاءِ لِجَمِيعِ الْمَظْلُومِينَ.​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*



thunder قال:


> *طيب ليه ما تركت الشغل من اول يوم احست ان الوضع مش طبيعي*
> 
> *امركم غريب بالفعل*
> 
> *الرحمة لها*​



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

يا أخى ما الخبر بيقول أنها *كـانت *تعمل عنده *منــــذ فترة  !!*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

شىء موسف وغير محترم


----------



## noraa (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

طيب  طبعا فى كل الاحوال ندعى لها بالرحمة ______بس انا لية سوال طيب هيى تركت العمل منذ فترة اشمعنى دلوقتى فكر يقتلها  وهل يعقل ان كل صاحب عمل حب يمارس الرذيلة مع واحدة وهية رفضت وتركت العمل يفضل  مبيت لنية القتل واضح ان فى سبب اخر نرجو معرفة الحقيقة كاملة وعدم الانسياق وراء اى خبر


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

ليس شرطاً بالطبع أن كل من يريد إستدراج الضحية ، فترفض ، أنه يقتلها

ليس شرطاً بالطبع

ولكنه شيئ يحدث

وبخصوص التأكد من الخبر ، فذلك ما نتمنى معرفة كافة جوانبه

ولكن ، إلى أن يحدث ذلك ، فالحقائق المعلنة على لسان القريبين من الموضوع تؤكد أنه قتلها ، وأنها مسيحية وهو مسلم

ولو كان يوجد خلاف بينهما على مال أو شيئ مشابه ، لما أمكن إخفاء خبره

ولو كان بينهما علاقة ، وهى مستجيبة له ، لما كان فى الامر أى مشكلة 

ولكن لو كانت غير مستجيبة له - وهو الإحتمال المعلن - لأصبح من الطبيعى على المسلم أن يتصرف هكذا فى ظل الظروف الحاليةمن عدم محاسبة المسلمين على قتل المسيحيين


----------



## MAJI (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

جريمة فضيعة 
مهما كانت الاسباب 
هذا استهتار بارواح البشر 
ولو كانت مسلمة لحسب حساب الثأر 
لكن ربنا موجود
شكرا للخبر


----------



## monmooon (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

*ربنا يرحمنا ويرحمها 
نتمنى ان مصر تعدل بقي في الحكم 
وربنا يعزى اهلها ​*


----------



## تونى 2010 (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

*ربنا يرحمها
*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

*فعلا خبر يعصب !!
ربنا يرحمها و ينتقم لروحها من هالمجرم المتخلف 

شكرا النهيسى على الخبر
​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*



MAJI قال:


> جريمة فضيعة
> مهما كانت الاسباب
> هذا استهتار بارواح البشر
> ولو كانت مسلمة لحسب حساب الثأر
> ...


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*
ونحن لنا من يأخذ بحقنا

[لى النقمة ، أنا أجازى ، يقول الرب]
*


----------



## حمورابي (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

*العـــار والخزي . لمن يضرب فتاة هل يسمـــى هذا رجل ام شبه رجل . ويضربها بالسكين . !

اتمنى ان يتم اعدامهُ في نفس المكان .. لكي يكون عبره للأخرين . . 

*


----------



## soso a (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

*
ربنا يرحمها 

ويعطى تعزيه لاهلها 

يا يسوع رحمتك 

كرحمتك يا الهى وليست كخطايانا *​


----------



## azazi (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

الله يرحمها.

هل ستسمي الحكومة المصرية شارع باسمها اسوةً بما يُطلق عليها شهيدة الحجاب" مروى الشربيني" !


----------



## عبير الورد (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

الله يكون معكم يالاقباط
ربنا موجــــــــود


----------



## خواطر (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

خبر مؤسف

هذا تصرف غير لائق أبدا

ربنا يرحمها

والحياة بتدور كل واحد رح ياخد جزاؤه


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: سميرة طعنت ثلاث طعنات بالسكينة اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

*ربنا يرحمها ويرحمنا​*


----------



## BITAR (21 مارس 2011)

*رد: سميرة طعنت ثلاث طعنات بالسكينة اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

*هل تم اخذ الاجراءات الجنائيه*
*ام*
*هناك جلسات عرب*
*رحمه لها وعزاء وصبرا لاهلها*​


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2011)

*رد: طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

*ربنا يرحمها
 مصر الى اين انتى ذاهبة ؟؟؟*


----------



## SALVATION (21 مارس 2011)

*رد: طعن شابة مسيحية تدعى سميرة متى أندراوس ثلاث طعنات بالسكين اثناء ذهبها الى كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بأطلس بحلوان*

_مشفناش حد طلع على الجامع وكسرة ولا حد قال حاجة من اتباع ابليس ناصرين الظالم والمظلوم_
_علشان مسلم مؤمن_
_وهم ولا يعرفوا ربنا اصلا عميان لقادة عميان_
_رحمتك يارب _​


----------

